# You put any weight in Dennis Slothower? Predicting 15-20% drop in the next 10 days



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2011)

A friend of mine who subscribes to his newsletter said he stated in an radio interview that the market is within days of falling 15-20%.

 What say you? 
I have heard of the guy...I know he sells one of the many stock newsletters out there, but made a name for himself when he gave "emergency" advice to readers to pull everything out of the market 11 days before it fell in 2008.

I am not that familiar with him...you guys put any weight in what he says - or is he just another talking head?


----------



## zhaochou848 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi.newbie here ..nice to meet you. can I add you as my friend ??

Thanks


----------

